# Question for Runners: Shin Splints



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Hello everyone, 

Last year I started walking 8km/5m a day in order to get healthier and lose weight. A month or two ago, I started incorporating jogging in between walking. I can't jog a whole five miles. (Seriously, that's just crazy talk!)

It seems I've developed shin splints in my left leg. I looked it up on the internet and haven't been to the doctor. (Doctor in Germany = :afr)

Does anyone know what to do about them? I really like my exercise regime. Not only is it scenically beautiful (on the Rhine river), but it also makes me feel good about myself. *AND* I was losing weight. *AND* I had some really nice looking legs.

I haven't walked/jogged since last Tuesday. I've been taking ibuprofen. But they're still killing me. And I, with my body image issues, just feel like a giant, fat blob because I can't exercise.

I would like to exercise again. I would like to keep jogging more and more. Someday, I'd like to jog the whole five miles. I never thought I would be able to do something like this. I could never run as a kid. It's a huge boost for my self-confidence.

Anyway, thanks for any help. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

one thing is, jogging on grass or dirt is much better for preventing shin splints. avoid concrete.

sit down on the floor with your legs out straight in front of you, feet slightly apart. stretch your feet out like you're standing on your toes, and hold. then flex them, pulling your toes back as far as you can. do that 15 times or so, at least once a day. that should help.

also, remember to stretch after you run! 

if it continues to be a problem, you might need to see a doctor about getting orthotics or taking naprosyn or something by prescription. the last time i had shin splints, i had to go to PT for about a month.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Definitely stretch like already mentioned! Ice them alot also. Compression wraps work good as well to help relieve some of the discomfort.

Are you sure you're wearing the correct type of shoe for your foot type? I used to get shin splits alot but found out I was wearing a neutral shoe but I actually needed a stability type because I tended to over-pronate.

If you're just starting to incorporate running then I'd say it's relatively normal to experience a degree of shin/leg pain. If it continues then that could be a problem.

I used to run 25-40 miles a week so I dealt with shin pain alot. It usually goes away after awhile.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I had shin splints all throughout the fall during cross country. Took about 3 months for them to go away because I didn't do anything.

1) Ice for 5-15 min, take the ice off for 30. Repeat this as many times as you'd like.
2) Stretch REALLY well before and after you run. This will speed up the healing
3) Massage your leg after a run. It will increase blood flow to the area and speed healing.

I usually took advil before I ran and my shins would feel fine. They would KILL if i didn't. Just know that you're not doing any permanent damage if you keep running on them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I always stretch like the above. I had shin splints early on in my "running career", but they went away fairly quickly. Most of my pain is in my knees, which I am now adjusting my stride to use my thighs more.

The shin muscles are key.


----------



## Bouffon (May 18, 2008)

It's all about proper arch support. If you have flat feet you may want to obtain custom made insoles so that the energy produced by the shock with the ground is properly distributed throughout your legs.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^All good advice. You can get cheap inserts too at a Wallmart like store that are not the expensive orthdodics for now. They only fit half the foot that go to the heel area and have cushioning on both sides right and left to prevent the foot from "rolling" and give support. That really helps. It can take the place of buying an expensive sneaker too in some cases.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks, everyone. 

It's nice to know I'm not going to damage them permanently if I keep jogging.

I was stretching, but I wasn't sure it was helping, since the stretches seem to be more for my calves than my shins. I will try Tigerlilly's suggestions and see what happens.

The path I take on the Rhine is both on a dirt path and on concrete (well, stone). I'll try to jog only on the dirt path and walk on the concrete.

I bought really good running shoes in January before I left Cincinnati, since I knew I was going to try to start jogging when I got here. They were specifically for running. They fit well and are lightweight. I don't have flat feet, but rather, just the opposite. I have really high arches. I wonder if that could be part of the problem.

I'll have to ask around to see what kind of store in Germany will sell shoe inserts. First, I need to learn how to say "shoe inserts."  (Note: the German word for shin splints is: Knochenhautentzündung. No, I can't say it. It's three words smushed together: bone, skin (as in a "covering" not the actual skin) and inflammation.)

Thanks again, everyone. I knew the people on this board would know what's up. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They may use a word for "orthotic inserts", too. My brother needed them and they called them "cookies" :lol.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, all the advice has been good. 

I used to get them really bad from playing basketball (terrible sport to get shin splints in, force impact from repeated landings/change of direction = ouch!) and the issue is almost an overload/use injury. Not having flat feet would probably help because that can often lead to over-pronation. You don't really need a biomechanical inefficiency to get shin splints though...it sucks, but the sure-fire solution for inflammatory overuse injuries is rest and time. Many runners have had success "pushing through it" with active recovery but for some it never completely goes away as the inflammation from repeated stress never reduces. For many the muscles and tendons in the lower leg adapt.


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

omg I have the same exact problem. I have body image issues too and feel like a pig. Aleve helps way more than ibuprof for me. But its only temperary. I hope to see an orthopedic and get some inserts.


----------



## random222 (Jun 21, 2007)

Stretch before and after. Hold out your leg straight, then pull your feet upwards towards your head.

Try running shoes.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I get shin splints if I run too often as well, and they take a while to heal, so take it easy for a while.

Running is great exercise but it is high-impact. I would suggest eliminating the running completely until your shin splints heal. In the meanwhile, brisk walks up and down hill are good exercises with lower impact (although it still may be too uncomfortable). If you have access to a pool, swimming is great cardio with no impact. That would probably be the best option. 

When your shin splints heal, you can try jogging again but work up slowly. Walking, swimming, and even jump roping are lower impact than running. With the exception of swimming, most cardio is going to increase pain from shin splints. 

I am slightly bow-legged and slightly overweight so I avoid running completely. It's just too rough on the joints. In the meanwhile, you could also do some weight training. Weight training is a form of cardio in itself.


----------

